# Best place for sailing/charter in Biscayne Bay



## SailNDive (Jun 27, 2017)

Thinking of doing a work event where we do a little day charter somewhere around Biscayne Bay, FL. Any suggestions for where to do a little day charter and where to sail?


----------

